# [Solved] Running a script at server

## creaker

I have a server at my home network (running samba, transmission-daemon). I communicate with server via putty shell.

And I want to use server to download files. I put this script at server:

```
wget url1

wget url2

wget url3

...

wget urlNNN
```

I connecting to the server, navigating to script location and starting this script. All the items downloading sequentially. All fine till my client is connected to server.

But if I disconnecting or shutting client down, script downloads current item and stops.

I tried to put all the urls to file and run wget -B ...... -i url.list. The same problem.

How to force server to download all the urls, regardless connected client to server or not?Last edited by creaker on Sun Dec 02, 2012 11:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Place the job in the background, redirect all its output away from your terminal, and disown it.

----------

## xming

use nohup or screen.

----------

## creaker

Yes, it is really output problem.

I tried the simplest for me nohup - works fine.

Thanks you all.

----------

